# NGD - ViK Guitars Duality 8 FF



## fabeau (Sep 23, 2011)

And there we go! After a few months of waiting, this incredible beauty is finally on my hands. This axe is my first custom guitar so I am tremendously excited!






















































If you want to see more, please check out the official pictures.

Please note that the little scratches on the PU blade as well as the small bump on the top are probably caused by our friends at customs (in the pics Vik sent me before delivery it was perfect). However I am going to ask a restorer to fix this small problem.

Let's start with specifications

24 frets, 28-25.5" fan-fretted
Honduran mahogany body
Curly redwood top - 1 piece
Bubinga/wenge/bird's eye maple neck
ViK "traditional" 8 headstock
Madagascar ebony/purpleheart fingerboard
Vik custom ebony/purpleheart pickups
Gotoh 510 locking tuners (21:1 gear ratio)
ABM bridges
Jumbo fretwire
1 CTS 500K pot
3 way toggle switch
Switchcraft input jack
Gotoh speed knob
Dunlop flush mount straplocks
Buffalo horn nut
"Glow in the dark" side dots, custom MOP inlay
Full contour black/purpleheart binding
Nitro-cellulouse satin natural finish

In addiction to the impressive aesthetic - that you can judge by your own - this guitar feels very accurate on hands, it is lighter compared to my other guitars and every shape and carvings are extremely smooth.
The sound is very definite even in the lower strings with very high gain and the clean sound of the neck PUs is magnificent. Unfortunately at the moment I am not going to take advantage of this due to the veryhighgainandbrutal tone I use with my band. Whatever.

Let me spend a couple of words for this amazing luthier. Vik documented the whole crafting process with almost 350 pictures posted on his forum. He was very creative and available for every inquiry and stuffs. He patiently helped me in the woods choice, pickup choice and more.

Ok for the moment that's all. I promise to share some sounds and vids as soon as I get used to the fanned fretboard!! In the meantime I show you a vid recorded by ViK himself.

ViK Guitars Duality 8FF demo.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Winspear (Sep 23, 2011)

This guitar is beyond incredible, congrats!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## Rook (Sep 23, 2011)

*sells Mayones*


I knew I should ordered a ViK!



Jk, but that is incredible, I love the inlay.

Guitar Of The Month


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 23, 2011)

Lovely guitar - I love how classy it is, without OTT ornaments and the like.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 23, 2011)

OH 

MY

GOD

absolutely stunning.

(sei anche di verona...tienila lontana da me perchè potrei fare pazzie  )


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 23, 2011)

fuck my life, this is too nice! congrats!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 23, 2011)

i cant see the pics! HELP!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Same...


----------



## fabeau (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, glad you like it.

@Thrashmanzac, you should still see the official pics!

@RobZero, se passi da queste parti te la faccio provare ma poi verrai controllato all'uscita!


----------



## XEN (Sep 23, 2011)

Ti odio. Punto e basta.
jk
Congrats man! That thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 23, 2011)

Instant cast, white screen, can't see the pics anymore.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy dickhole.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 23, 2011)

sweet mother of god... that link worked...


----------



## Blackheim (Sep 23, 2011)

No way you are the owner!! I HATE YOU!!

Just kidding, I read the entire post on Vik's forum about this guitar. It is a masterpiece and the most beautiful instrument I've ever seen IMO. If you would like to sell it PM me


----------



## F0rte (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW.
SEX.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 23, 2011)

Gorgeous, super jealous! It looks as smooth as a seal.


----------



## Goatchrist (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 23, 2011)

Beauty, can never go wrong with red guitars.


----------



## anne (Sep 23, 2011)

Fuuuucckkkk.


----------



## Underworld (Sep 23, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zack6 (Sep 23, 2011)

i cant stop seeing your guitar dude


----------



## NeoG (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw this one on his FB page.... im kinda jelly... Vik keeps on surprising me more and more...


----------



## MikeH (Sep 23, 2011)

That's fucking gorgeous. The ONLY gripe I have is how symmetrical the fretboard woods are. I think he should have blended them somehow (a la Conklin) instead of just a straight line. That would be the least of my worries if I owned this thing, though. Great guitar, man.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the brotherhood dude, what a fantastic guitar!


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 23, 2011)

I reported this thread because you clearly posted porn.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 23, 2011)

....Would it be totally creepy to have one of these pics as my phone background?

Seriously goddamn gorgeous. My hat is off to you sir.

VIDS!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2011)

Gorgeous guitar, really a bummer that it got banged up in shipping


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 23, 2011)

This, right there, is perfection. Fabio, quando posso passare a provarla?


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 23, 2011)

Not my favorite design, HOWEVER, I can't help but marvel and respect the incredible craftmanship of Vik's guitars. Absolutely beautiful, regardless if I like the shape or not. They honestly make me drool.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## F0rte (Sep 23, 2011)

Just saved all the pictures in my "Guitar pr0nzz" folder on my desktop...
Fap sesh anyone? 

Absolutely gorgeous guitar and it sounds great.
Congratulations on an impeccable guitar!


----------



## tank (Sep 23, 2011)

OMG...

(complimentoni)


----------



## ESPfanboy (Sep 23, 2011)

Holy crap thats sexy!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 23, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous... Sounds killer, too!


----------



## kruneh (Sep 23, 2011)

That is one amazing guitar, I love that finish!
Congrats man.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Dear oh dear, that... _everyting..._ just too much 
Now, where's my lottery ticket when I need it..


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 23, 2011)

WOW! man this site has the most epic looking guitars! This would be in the top 3 to be sure. Congrats sir!


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 23, 2011)

That guitar is ridiculously beautiful. Possibly my favorite guitar based on looks. It looks so amazing.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 23, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> This, right there, is perfection. Fabio, quando posso passare a provarla?



quando ordino e mi arriva la siggery si potrebbe fare un raduno dei membri di ss.org italiani 

btw, vik is creating some fine piece of art. that redwood top, the color, the split fretboard...mother of god, look at that thin purple line on the headstock, it's 
crazy 
...also, black chrome tuners with black buttons...the attention to details is outstanding, definitely worth the price judging by the images


----------



## TMM (Sep 23, 2011)

That just may be the most incredible looking guitar I've ever seen. It's only rival is the burly BM F8. Well, and another obvious one... but I mean of guitars I don't own. Makes me 2nd guess not ordering a ViK.


----------



## Origin (Sep 23, 2011)

Startlingly beautiful finish. Shit. Good stuff


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 24, 2011)

Good Lord. Every one of Vik's builds looks more incredible than the last. The dude knows his craft. And the fact that you didn't have to wait like 2+ years is icing on the cake.


----------



## darren (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## fabeau (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you all guys! Yesterday night I tried it with my metal rig and....wow...the sound is soooo definite (well...mistakes as well ahah) but still very loud and full. Coming from EMG808 I have to say that there is no comparison at all. Even F# string sounds ridiculously precise!



RobZero said:


> quando ordino e mi arriva la siggery si potrebbe fare un raduno dei membri di ss.org italiani


Quando volete ragazzi!


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0 (Sep 24, 2011)

we want moving pictures, with sound.


----------



## Edika (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## notasian (Sep 24, 2011)

im confused about that neck joint, is it just glued in???

awsome guitar thats pretty much what i would want !


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome! Vik does awesome work.

Also I think he works weekends too which is how he gets things done so fast.


----------



## luca9583 (Sep 26, 2011)

Fabulous guitar. Just a quick question...how exactly does the bridge pickup work? Is it split to have different sounds (blade or pole pieces?)


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 26, 2011)

HOLY FUCK THAT GUITAR IS TITS


----------



## Psycroptica (Sep 27, 2011)

That color is so nice. And that neck screams "slide on me--I guarantee you'll enjoy the ride." Congrats!


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 27, 2011)

The level of craftsmanship and artistry on display in that guitar is ridiculous! 

I'm glad to hear it sounds as good as it looks cause it looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Anaerob (Sep 27, 2011)

My jaw literally dropped. Can't even think of an appropriate adjective, congratulations!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a beautiful guitar...Love the finish and the inlay!


----------



## thatguywitha7 (Oct 1, 2011)

It's FAn-tastic haha! No, but seriously, stunning guitar!


----------



## engage757 (Oct 1, 2011)

holy shit that is gorgeous!


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 3, 2011)

hot shit! cant wait for my ViK!


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Oct 3, 2011)

gas!!


----------



## GATA4 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## mikemueller2112 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice guitar man, had seen this on Vik's website. Amazing. I cheered, I don't usually cheer at the computer, but today I cheered.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Oct 5, 2011)

ohhh noooo. GAS.


Seriously dude, that thing looks AMAZING


----------



## goherpsNderp (Oct 5, 2011)

this is the type of guitar where i would literally call them up and ask them to make this exact same guitar. every detail to the T.


----------



## fabeau (Jan 1, 2012)

Finally some moving pictures! The long wait is due to the waiting of the other new element of my rig that is .....

Vik Guitars Duality 8FF + Axe FX II demo - YouTube


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 1, 2012)

love the inverted hand tapping, really cool and fluid!!!


----------



## djinn314 (Jan 1, 2012)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## fabeau (Jan 1, 2012)

ralphy1976 said:


> love the inverted hand tapping, really cool and fluid!!!



Thanks man, glad you like it!


----------

